# Virginia Frog Meeting



## SutorS

What's up, Virginia Froggers?

Sounds like the last time a buncha froggers met in VA was a good time and a success! Sadly, I was unable to attend. I have since moved into a large house in Richmond, VA and would be more than happy to host a frog meet if there is significant interest. I started the thread to get some talk of a meet going, it doesn't have to be at my place. Some food, drinks, and much frog. 

Let me know if you'd be interested and when! I was thinking we should allow a month so that people could clear a date. 

Sean


----------



## mrzoggs

count me in!


----------



## eyeviper

Yep, I would love to come.


----------



## SutorS

sounds good - if there are other froggers in VA that you know, let them know. I will eventually throw out some dates and we will get the ball rolling


----------



## slipperheads

Probably sometime in December for me during winter break..


----------



## slipperheads

Hm, another frogger that will likely make it is Kenda (froggie too)


----------



## SutorS

sounds good all - Dec. is a bit away but that may be best to ensure good numbers.


----------



## mrzoggs

December works for me. Gives us plenty of planning time.


----------



## eyeviper

SutorS said:


> sounds good all - Dec. is a bit away but that may be best to ensure good numbers.


Yeah december for me too.


----------



## slipperheads

My Matechos are getting bigger, and I will have them for sale around then because I will be studying abroad in the Spring. Theyll be about 6 months old.


----------



## Reptileman

I'm interested. I'm usually just a lurker, but looking to spread my wings and mingle a bit.


----------



## SutorS

Sounds good - where you studying? Through ol' JMaddy? I'll have some frogs and other stuff all good to go by then as well.

So we're calling it December!

Sean


----------



## slipperheads

Yeah, study abroad in Belgium for COB(college of business) 300...


----------



## Armson

What location are we looking at? 


-B


----------



## mrzoggs

Hopefully my cobalts keep laying and I have some tads by then if anyone is interested  I have 2 tads right now and I just came home to my male under the hut guarding at least one egg. I cant tell if there are any more in there with it or not.


----------



## SutorS

I was offering my place in Richmond, VA - but anything works. I was just tryin to get talk of a meet going.


----------



## Nath514

I also may be interested, been reading so many posts here I think it would be fun to meet some of the people behind the posts!


----------



## slipperheads

SutorS said:


> I was offering my place in Richmond, VA - but anything works. I was just tryin to get talk of a meet going.


Let's stick with that then


----------



## SutorS

I'll have some D. auratus "campana" available, some young R. imitator "intermedius - standard," some plants, and a few invertebrates available.

Sean


----------



## mrzoggs

I will have 5 d surinam colbats, and plenty of cobalt tads if anyone is interested. maybe some plant cuttings too.


----------



## mrzoggs

and we should make a check list on who is bring what ( food, drinks, etc) if youd like.


----------



## SutorS

We should indeed. Everyone start focusing on days in December that suit you and eventually I'll do what Slipperhead on here did and make a poll if we have a range of dates. I'm thinkin we needa get a date nailed down fairly soon - I am flexible but to get good numbers, in advance would be best.


----------



## slipperheads

Just come up with a few dates on the weekends and people will choose what they want.


----------



## eyeviper

Ideally after the 12th...Thats the end of my exams but Ill make do with whatever others want. I like Slipperheads idea; just pick a few dates good for you on weekends and we will all figure it out.


----------



## eyeviper

So any word on a meeting date?


----------



## SutorS

is the 22nd of December too close to Christmas? Ive had a few suggestions for later in the month due to college/work issues.


----------



## mrzoggs

I have a christmas party that night for work. If Im home in time to be there that will work for me. Im not exactly sure what time it starts though. I will find out today.


----------



## SutorS

I am gonna assume the 22nd and 29th are out due to Holdays - I'm thinkin 1st, 8th, or 15th of Dec. would be best for the whole, but speak up!


----------



## slipperheads

6th/ 15th work best


----------



## SutorS

looking like it's going to be the 15th - but not a definite yet. Lets hear a yay or nay for the 15th.


----------



## eyeviper

yay yay yay (Just Yay was too start a message)


----------



## slipperheads

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mrzoggs

yay

(10 characters)


----------



## SutorS

Alright we got 4, excluding my brother, girlfriend, and myself - we are all froggers, I'm just the one with the real problem. i.e. this is happening.


----------



## SutorS

I hope to get some more out here from VA - the more the merrier. What time is best for everyone? Some time after noon?


----------



## eyeviper

Around noon is good for me.


----------



## slipperheads

noon is cool; whenever. I am sure Kenda (froggie too) will come. id PM her. some newbies might also get the courage to sign up too. Id PM the repliers to the thread and get this going! 

Oh, and ill bring drinks.

I might have some Tricolor tads by then.


----------



## eyeviper

I will bring some desserts. Let me know of any allergies. I will also have some spring and Iso cultures and some plants.


----------



## froggie too

Sorry I have not been on the board in a while. 
I have anouther engagement on December 15th at 2pm so i would have to leave by 1pm. What time are you looking at to do the meet? Maybe i can come for a short time if it starts early enough. I may have varadero 2oow and a few very young benadict frogglets.


----------



## Reptileman

Did we settle on a date yet? I'd love to attend but the weekend of the 15th won't work so I'll vote for the 8th. I have 1 female leuc and a nearly morphed tad that need a new home if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## eyeviper

I believe the 15th is the date around noon...


----------



## SutorS

The date is indeed December 15th at noon. 

Sorry ReptileMan, it works for the majority;(. 

FroggieToo, we will begin at Noon so one hour would probably be a good deal of time to mix it up, see some frogs, etc.


Do you guys wanna do real food, like burgers, or just go superbowl style? I make a FURIOUS buffalo chicken dip.


----------



## slipperheads

Both. . .


----------



## eyeviper

I down for both. honestly hot dogs work for all I care stuff to nibble on. Last time will made burgers but its totally up to you. I'll have dessert.


----------



## slipperheads

There won't be a ton of us there so it would be easy to get both going. Ill bring drinks I guess?


----------



## Reptileman

SutorS said:


> The date is indeed December 15th at noon.
> 
> Sorry ReptileMan, it works for the majority;(.
> 
> FroggieToo, we will begin at Noon so one hour would probably be a good deal of time to mix it up, see some frogs, etc.
> 
> 
> Do you guys wanna do real food, like burgers, or just go superbowl style? I make a FURIOUS buffalo chicken dip.


Next time i guess... that happens to be the weekend that the family and I are flying home to visit the grandparents for Christmas. We hate flying with small kids any closer to the holidays. If anyone in the DC area is interested in my 2 leuc's send me a PM, dont want to try and ship right now.


----------



## froggie too

I wil be attending but only for a short time at the beginning. I have nine Veraderos (2 OOW) that I will let go for $55 each to locals only, as they are too small to ship yet. If anyone is interested, PM me. If photos are requested, I will take/post some. See you next weekend.


----------



## slipperheads

I can be there for only a short time as well but it should be loads of fun


----------



## SutorS

Hello All! PMing out info soon regarding this weekend - stay alert


----------



## SutorS

Bad news all, our heat crashed early Tuesday morning. I had my landlord's crew in all day yesterday hoping it'd be a quick fix, like a buildup of carbon at the light, but it seems that is not the case. I do not currently know whether we will be good to go by the weekend or not and have moved my frogs to a teammates and my bugs to work. Unless someone else local can house our meeting, we will have to reschedule. 

Please let me know here that you have read this. Sorry for the misfortune, all.


----------



## SutorS

keep posted in case I get word that we may be up and running in time. Otherwise, back to throwing out dates.


----------



## eyeviper

Ah sorry to hear that. Hopefully it works out in time.


----------



## SutorS

No luck this far - my heating system is in the ****ing attic. Will keep all posted but as of now, still must be postponed. I will be now PMing all the folks who said they'd be coming so they know.


----------



## slipperheads

Im still in Harrisonburg until later this afternoon anyway. Hope everything is okay Sean!

Maybe next weekend will work, but early January might be a better choice for most people.


----------



## NickJR

Anyone in va got frogs for trade

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CJW

im up for this too when a date gets planned, wasn't available for the 15th but will certainly try for a future one. Can't host anything until later this coming year unfortunately though


----------



## SutorS

hey all - house is back in order. Hope the holidays treated everyone well and the frogs are thrivin'.


----------



## Nath514

SutorS said:


> hey all - house is back in order. Hope the holidays treated everyone well and the frogs are thrivin'.


Good to hear!


----------



## SutorS

We could start lookin into an early spring meeting? I am still happy to host. Got two builds going that will hopefully be new homes to my current frogs and nicer for you all to look at

Unrelated: I've got some sub adult D. auratus K&C available. I also have 4 R. imitator standard intermedius between 1 and 3 months out of the water. I am not really gaining any intermedius, since breeding in my pair has slowed to a near halt, so I am very much enjoying keeping them stress free... however, I figure if anyone has interest in these species I could surely use the room breeding will pick up again in the spring. Let me know if you're interested - figured I would only try and passively sell em while I am enjoying watching them grow.


----------



## ridinshotgun

I am up for a spring meet. Are we looking at march, april or may?


----------



## SutorS

I am indifferent, however college folks I imagine will have more say as they are restricted by school


----------



## eyeviper

I am up for a spring meet. I just moved into a new house so maybe we can get a few meets going in the coming months. I am up for May and before. Once I am settled I will throw some dates out and see who bites. If SutorS does the same we can potentially have some good quality meets on a regular basis.


----------



## SutorS

For sure. Congrats on the new place! I am down to host an early spring meet... late march, april.


----------



## slipperheads

I will be living in Belgium and will not be available until I come home in May. Hope everyone has fun at the spring meet!!


----------



## Erikb3113

I need to get back in the swing here.....if we are planning multiples, I am down to host one up here in NOVA....not exactly a smashing success last time, but I had fun. Moved my frogs into a new room in the basement, and for those who came last time I finally have my 55 gal up and running the way I want (I hate water features), full of breeding amazonicus.


----------



## Nath514

NOVA frog meeting sounds awesome! Would love to meet some fellow froggers in person.


----------



## SutorS

Sounds awesome, more than willing to drive up north for a meet. 

I'm currently working on a build now to try and phase out one or two of my earlier builds. Got the false bottom done, still gathering inspiration for it.

My intermedius offspring _just_ began calling yesterday - can't tell if it's one or two.


----------



## Erikb3113

do you have pics of your intermedius sutor? I will be looking to pair soon, think I have a female, but looking for the right male....her arranged husband escaped and met a dry hairy end.


----------



## SutorS

I do indeed - shoot me a PM with your email.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Wasn't there someone in the VA area that had some breeding Solarte? I lost my female and would like to replace her.


----------



## Jtsfrogs

Has this meeting happend yet? I live in MD but I'm a frog vendor at the VA shows and would love to come to the gathering and meet some new froggers


----------



## Erikb3113

Not yet, but interest is growing....soon

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jtsfrogs

Once everyone decides on a date and place please inform me so I can come. Thanks


----------



## ridinshotgun

Ok so who is going to host and let's start looking at dates!


----------



## tclipse

ridinshotgun said:


> Wasn't there someone in the VA area that had some breeding Solarte? I lost my female and would like to replace her.


I do, but there's already a pretty long waitlist, especially for females.


----------



## froggie too

I am interested in the meet.

Meanwhile, I have 13 juvenile and sub-adult Varaderos available for sale at $55.00 each. Some of the little guys are 3-5 oow. I also have 4 Benidicta for $150.00 each, 2-4 oow. First come first served / local pickup only at these prices.


----------



## Erikb3113

I am looking towards end of feb beginning of march at my house in Manassas..thoughts?


----------



## Jtsfrogs

Sounds good. There's a reptile show in manassas feb 16th if anyone would like to meet there as well. I'll be there vending but should have plenty time to chat and meet people


----------



## ridinshotgun

Ok Erik how about March 8th? That is a saturday.

Or is there a better date for you? the 16th of March is out for me.

I am up for coming up to NVA.

We can do a summer meet at my house with a BBQ like last time?


----------



## Erikb3113

March 8th is the day that will actually work best for me. Mark your calendars! We will see how the weather looks as far as food, but I figure on apps and finger foods worst case if it is cold. I am in Manassas, hopefully we can get a good turn out.


----------



## eyeviper

ridinshotgun said:


> Ok Erik how about March 8th? That is a saturday.
> 
> Or is there a better date for you? the 16th of March is out for me.
> 
> I am up for coming up to NVA.
> 
> We can do a summer meet at my house with a BBQ like last time?


March 8th is a friday. Do you mean the 9th? I am up for that as spring break starts then.


----------



## frogface

Some day we should have a gigantic NC/VA meet up. Those guys up north in all those tiny states have it easy. Walk across the street and you're in another state.


----------



## ridinshotgun

eyeviper said:


> March 8th is a friday. Do you mean the 9th? I am up for that as spring break starts then.


yep your right I meant the 9th.


----------



## Erikb3113

you led me astray Eric haha, .....the 9th it is


----------



## Erikb3113

C'mon up Kris, there is a hotel right across the street, and if I don't deem you insane I might let you stay in the guest room.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Erikb3113 said:


> you led me astray Eric haha, .....the 9th it is


To pay for my transgression everyone that attends should burden me with extra frogs to take care of!


----------



## Erikb3113

I have lots of "standard" imitators if anyone is interested. I also have a male Azureus. I really hope my Amazonicus froglets are at least out of the water in time for ogling.


----------



## SutorS

All sounds good! I hope I can come up that weekend as well!


----------



## Armson

If we are going to have a good contingent of people from southern Va making the trip up here we might as well make a whole day out of it. 


-B


----------



## Erikb3113

I Agree! The Cat is away....the mouse is gonna play


----------



## Erikb3113

To explain: My wife is away and does not care for frogs the way I do, and usually has a list of things to do when she is there on the weekends..... Without context I realized I just kind of looked like an idiot.


----------



## SutorS

hahaha relax, I don't think anyone thought that - all good


----------



## ridinshotgun

Was your wife standing over your shoulder with a rolling pin as you typed that?


----------



## Reptileman

Erikb3113 said:


> I am looking towards end of feb beginning of march at my house in Manassas..thoughts?


I'm all in for a Feb 8th..I mean 9th meet. I'm about 15 minutes away from Manassas. I still have 1 adult female standard leuc and 1 4 month OOW leuc froglet that need to find new homes. I'm on a strict one tank limit and I have no room for them. 

Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Ok getting closer so have to keep bumping thees threads!

Erik you need people to bring anything?


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I will also be attending the VA meet and greet on March 9th I have many different froglets available that I could bring I put a list on the other thread for the meet and greet so if you have any questions you can pm me or contact me at 443-310-2374


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I'm also looking for an adult male Patricia


----------



## Erikb3113

Really Close! I guess I should set a time eh? Should we say 1 until when ever? That way no one has to leave too terribly early to get here from down south. I will just be here pacing until you guys get here, so if anyone gets here early no sweat  PM ME FOR MY ADDRESS. I will be checking in frequently through the week to answer any Q's. I will be making a few apps, meatballs, pigs in a blanket (my favorite), and will have a few drinks as well. Would be great to have more stuff though, not entirely sure how many people to expect. If i missed anything let me know...Can't wait to meet new faces and see those I've met before again. CLEAN UP TIME! AHHHHHH!


----------

